# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Hoe gezond is vermageren met dure vervangmaaltijden

## FRANCOIS580

*Het aantal landgenoten met overgewicht, zwaarlijvigheid en obesitas neemt niet alleen sterk toe, het aantal zwaargewichten wordt steeds jonger. Een verontrustende evolutie die we met alle mogelijke en onmogelijke middelen proberen te stoppen. Om het even welk (crash)dieet wordt getest, meestal met tegenvallend resultaat. Velen stellen dan al hun hoop op vervangmaaltijden, die je in alle mogelijke vormen krijgt aangeboden. Shakes,dranken, puddding, soep, repen, meestal horen deze vervangmaaltijden bij een of ander dieet, maar hoe doeltreffend zijn ze? Doen deze relatief dure vervangmaaltijden je écht vermageren?*


*(Francois580)*


Wetenschappers becijferden dat één vervangmaaltijd je gemiddeld vierhonderd calorieën levert. Deze bestaan voornamelijk uit eiwitten, waardooor je spiermassa wordt gespaard. Vervangmaaltijden bevatten ook kleine hoeveelheden trage suikers en een te verwaarlozen vetgehalte. De meerderheid van deze vervangmaaltijden zijn daarbij nog verrijkt met essentiële vetzuren. Ze zijn rijk aan vezels en leveren je gemiddeld dertig procent van de aanbevolen hoeveelheid aanbevolen vitaminen en mineralen. Lang niet alle maaltijdvervangers bevatten alle noodzakelijke voedingsstoffen in de juiste hoeveelheden en verhoudingen. 



*Hoe gebruik je zo'n vervangmaaltijden?*


Bij het gebruik van vervangmaaltijden moet je zeer goed opletten dat je de gebruiksvoorschriften respecteert. De ene maaltijdvervanger is duidelijk de andere niet. Er is zo'n ruim aanbod, dat je vooraf goed alle instructies moet lezen.

Je kan je voedingsgewoonten zo drastisch omschakelen dat je je klassieke voeding volledig door deze shakes en andere vermageringsrepen vervangt. Dat is echter zeker niet aan te raden. Uitsluitend vervangmaaltijden gebruiken doe je volgens die je volgens diëtisten zeker nooit langer dan drie weken. Daarna schakel je dan weer geleidelijk aan over op gewone, caloriearme, gezonde voeding.Vervang één maximum twee traditionele maaltijden door deze vervangmaaltijden en doe dit geleidelijk aan.


*Ongezonde tussendoortjes*


Nadat zwaargewichten zowat alle diëten tevergeefsprobeerden, schakelen ze meestal over op deze maaltijdvervangers, waarmee je nooit méér calorieën naar binnen krijgt dan toegestaan. Leid je een druk professioneel- en/of sociaal leven, dan zijn deze maaltijdvervangers een gezond alternatief voor zoete en calorierijke tussendoortjes of voor hen die geregeld een maaltijd over slaan.* .../...*

Lees verder: http://leefgezonder.blogspot.com/201...-met-dure.html

----------

